# What gun next? Need hunting rifle



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a 
beretta m9 9mm
Ruger .357
Remington 870 12ga


I had a .22 but sold it. Currently looking at a bolt action with expandable mag. 

I would like something for up to 500 yards and for larger game (coyotes, bob cats, mountain lions, deer, zombies, people etc) 

What say you guys?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Go To All your Local Gun Stores Along With The Typical Grocery Store And See What Ammunition Is Available. Make A Written List If It Will Help You Remember. 30 06 Will Likely Always Be Available. 308 Is Always A Few Dollars More And IsScarce. 270 Is Usually Readily Available And Has Better Down Range Ballistics Than Both 30 06 And 308. All Three Of These Are Fantastic Rounds And Can Usually Be Bought Any Ware. 

The Next Clown Who Advocates 6.5 Creedmore Or 460 Rigby Will Likely Not Be Able To Tell You Where To Get Cost Effective Ammunition. 

If You Have No Ammo You Have No Riffle.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Expandable mag? What is that?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A Remington 700 Bolt Action Can Be Had With A Magazine Well And Fitted With A Magazine. A Ruger Gun Sight Scout In 308 Is Readily Available And Has A Magazine Capacity Up To Twenty. Great Options. The Gun Site Scout Will Not Be A Rack Driver The Barrel Will Not Support Sub Moa Accuracy And Full Advantage Of Round Velocity.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

A solid prepper gun is multi functional in my opinion. A currently used military round doesn't hurt in long term shtf potential outlook. You're in Cali so you've only got so many choices from what I know about the gun laws there, so might I suggest an M1A standard or a Scout. Usgi contour barrel on both so you'll have a lighter overall rifle than a Loaded or Match version. Both are excellent hunting rifles for various game from deer to pig to bear and the M1A being a commercial variety of the M14 is awesome firepower in the hands of someone who can use it, for fighting/defense purposes. Cost overall is more expensive than a bolt action but you're getting a battlerifle for the money and not just a rifle to shoot if no ones shooting back. Lots of 7.62x51mm amd .308 online. Mags are around $25 a pop but will last you a lifetime being steel mags. If I remember right being an M14 Firing Line member for so long, you can use new 10 and 5 round mags and use 20 round preban usgi's in Cali. No flash supressors, but muzzle brakes.

M1A? Tactical Rifle | Top Semi Automatic Firearms | Buy M1A


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the M1A it is a good all around semi auto rifle, it will do about any thing I'd want or need a rifle to do. 
I also like the Ruger Gunsite Scout, which is in the same caliber as the M1A (.308/7.62x51). It's a short, handy, box magazine, carbine length, bolt action, while it may not be any ones 500 yard dream gun. Yet it will get it done at reasonable ranges.

There are many good choices out there and the two I mentioned are simply the ones that work for me. YMMV


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A 505 Gibbs will get the job done nicely. Or a 500 Nitro Express.

Just kidding. If you want accuracy at 500 yards I would lean more towards a bolt gun. 30.06, .308 and .270 are all great intermediate rounds for that distance. If you are looking to puff moose or grizz I'd move up to a .300 win mag, .300 WSM or .338. Plenty of manufacturers (Ruger, Remington, Weatherby....) all make great heavy barreled, bolt options with fluting, target crowns and all sorts of accurizing options.

In a semi-auto battle rifle there are distance options in the FN FAL, M1 Garand M1A1 national match and my current favorite the H&K G3 copy by PTR Inc. Most of these rifles use a 20 round magazine. Most are centered on the 7.62x51 Nato/.308. The Garand on a 30.06 but not modern ammunition. You should by special Garand ammo.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I would recommend a Ruger American in .30-06, the rifle is reasonable priced and great quality made in America and the ammo is available and not too expensive.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

One thing I've learned about this site, asking about the best gun is a loaded question, pun intended. When I wanted a rifle to reach out and touch someone or something, I opted for the Weatherby Vanguard series II in the .308 cal. Best choice out there? I don't know, but for me, I thought it was the best buy for the money that I wanted to spend. I put a 4X16 scope on it, it's my long range weapon. I don't regret buying it.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

alterego said:


> Go To All your Local Gun Stores Along With The Typical Grocery Store And See What Ammunition Is Available. Make A Written List If It Will Help You Remember. 30 06 Will Likely Always Be Available. 308 Is Always A Few Dollars More And IsScarce. 270 Is Usually Readily Available And Has Better Down Range Ballistics Than Both 30 06 And 308. All Three Of These Are Fantastic Rounds And Can Usually Be Bought Any Ware.
> 
> The Next Clown Who Advocates 6.5 Creedmore Or 460 Rigby Will Likely Not Be Able To Tell You Where To Get Cost Effective Ammunition.
> 
> If You Have No Ammo You Have No Riffle.


 All clowning aside, If you're buying this rifle as a prepper tool....well, you had better be a reloader too. Makes your statement about over the counter ammo a moot point, if you reload. That 6.5 Creedmoor has better downrange ballistics than the tried & true 30.06 or the .308. I don't own a 6.5, but I'd like to.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I love my Ruger Gunsite Scout in .308. It does everything I need.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would recommend a 308 or 3006 in a bolt action 500 yard gun. I would also recommend getting a used gun and having a custom barrel put on it if you really want 500 yard accuracy. You will want a fairly good scope to go with the gun - something with at least a 50mm objective lens to get as much light into it as possible and enough magnification range that you can see your target from 50 to 500 yards without having to look around for where you want the bullet to go. Get a scope with adjuster knobs instead of the caps on the adjustment turrets so you can quickly range your scope for the different distances and weather conditions.

I won't bother you with brand names - those are personal preferences - just plan on spending a lot of money!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not looking to question your rifle requirements, but, 500 yrds is a loooong ways out there. I know folks shoot match at 1000, but, they spend an arm and a leg and mucho time to be good at it. For a first rifle with semi-auto not required, I like rem 700 in 308 with detachable mag.jmo.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you think you want to shoot things at 500 yds, I recommend going to a suitable range and shooting at 500 yds.
That is a long way to shoot, especially to shoot accurately.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Damn. Double tap. Good to have the ability though.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions 

I know 500 is out there, but where my house sits (on a hill) I can see for quite a distance to the north/northeast/northwest. So if zombies were rampaging I would like to be able to pick them off far out first. 

Realistically, I think 250 is more like it. 

Oh and after work, I hit a couple gun shops/sporting good stores. Seems .308 and 30-06 are both equally stocked. At least in the few stores I stopped in. 

I seen some .270, but only a box or two. 

I'm thinking .308. 

Now once this shotgun gets paid off, a huntin I will go  gonna see what they can get/recommend in .308. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well you'd either pick them off or alert them to your presence. 
I've shot an M1A out 500 Meters (546 yards) and it is a loooooong ways out there. I'd suggest a bit of practice and getting the sight adjustments down before tackling that kind of yardage. I was consistent at that yardage on a 20" circular plate, and I know there are people who can do better than that. I'm just not one of them :lol:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Something to consider when dealing with the idea of engaging hostile targets at this range... you can't be certain they're hostile at 500yds.
After assessing the damage on a human target of a 6 foot tall, 250lb man, carrying a shotgun in hand with a rifle on his back, you may find a 4 foot tall female carrying a shovel and a collapsible chair... with an open chest wound.

Get a scope, a GOOD scope.

"Always *know* your target, and what is beyond it"


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Or a good set of Binoculars...lol


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I have a heavy barrel Rem 700 in .308 and love it. It shoots less than 1 MOA and the projectiles stay supersonic for about 1100 meters, so 500 is well within its range. Yeah, there are better performing rounds, but it will eat 7.62 NATO, which I can always get.










Specs:
Remington 700 SPS Varmint in .308 Win, 26" heavy barrel with 1:10 twist
Choate Light Tactical stock (this stock free-floats the barrel) , Champion bipod
Weaver 20 MOA base, Weaver 30mm low 6-Hole Tactical Rings
Falcon Menace 5.5-25 X 50mm Tactical Scope, front focal plane mildot reticle & tactical turrets
3" Sunshade and flipup covers


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> All clowning aside, If you're buying this rifle as a prepper tool....well, you had better be a reloader too. Makes your statement about over the counter ammo a moot point, if you reload. That 6.5 Creedmoor has better downrange ballistics than the tried & true 30.06 or the .308. I don't own a 6.5, but I'd like to.


What Is The Barrel Life Of The Creedmore Less Than 1000?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Get the closest one to what you want that you can afford. Good hunting and be safe my friend.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, got back from the shop. The ones I REALLY REALLY want are $1xxx and up. 

Put a deposit on a rem 700 in 30-06 

Gotta go back in a couple few days to put a larger deposit down. I'm going to try and get this one paid off in 2 weeks. Got the shotty down to $171, should be paid off next Friday, if everything goes well. 

At least I can say that I earned my guns. Been shoveling shit for a month straight, with only 3 days off here and there. 

If anyone has any hints/tips on this rem 700, chime in. I'm all ears 

Now gotta get a scope. I hear that they should cost just as much or more than the rifle it's going on. Any suggestions?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Re: scopes.

Depends if you can make do with a fixed power scope or if you want a variable power scope.

Fixed power scope are more robust and reliable, since there are less moving parts to screw up. I would suggest a 10X scope. For the money, you can't beat the SWFA SuperSniper scopes. If you want the reticle and turrets in mils, look at the SWFA SS 10x42 Tactical (rear focus, $299) or the SS 10x42M Tactical (side focus, $399) Don't let the price fool you, these are quality scopes with good glass and won't let you down.

If you lean towards variable power and want to be able to use the reticle for range estimation, look for a front (or first) focal plane scope. A FFP scope will magnify the reticle as you zoom, so the mils always read right. With second plane scopes, the mils or MOA marks will only be accurate at one specific magnification. It's too easy to forget this in the heat of the moment, so why bother with second plane scopes?

It's a lot harder to get quality glass for a reasonable price with variable scopes. Although few have heard of them, the Falcon Menace scopes are finally starting to attract some attention. Their 4-14x44 Tactical 30mm Riflescope would be a good choice. ($359) I set my Rem 700 up for extreme range shooting when I was planning to move to Southern Colorado, so I went with the Falcon Menace 5.5-25x50 Tactical 30mm Riflescope ($450). Mine works great and was a terrific bargain.

Variable scopes, in general, lose clarity at the high end of their magnification. Running your scope at less than max magnification is usually a good idea, so don't be afraid to get more scope than you think you need.

It doesn't matter if you want to work in mils or MOA, but make sure the reticle and turrets are in the same units! You would be surprised how many aren't... don't even bother if they aren't.

Watch this video before you buy anything... 




Falcon Menace Scopes at SWFA

SuperSniper MRAD Scopes at SWFA


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

alterego said:


> What Is The Barrel Life Of The Creedmore Less Than 1000?


 I honestly don't know, but the Creedmoor is compared to the .260 Remington as far as case capacity goes. The .260 is nothing but a necked-down .308, there are no stories of barrel or chamber/throat erosion on either of them. It's just that the ballistics of the 6.5 bullet beat the .308/30.06 anywhere past 300 yds. .308's shed their velocity & energy way faster than the 6.5. The OP was asking about a rifle for 500 yd. shooting. That's why Hornady developed the 6.5 Creedmoor...500+ yd. shooting. I'm pretty sure that Hornady research knows a bit about ballistics. Ruger has the Creedmoor listed as an available caliber in the new American Predator rifle.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What type game do you normally take it your area , Big difference in small deer and Moose. What ranges do you take game in you area . Again makes a big difference.
You can narrow it down some, a .223/5.56 is a bit light for hunting and not allowed in some places where as a 300 mag maybe a bit over kill for many.
If you live in a wood area chances are you will seldom have shots of more that 250-300 meters and in heavy wooded area 150 max is common.
In many areas here the 12Ga slug and 30-30 are popular because most Deer are taken at 150 yards of less. Good slugs drop large deer out to 120 yards and the 30-30 does a good job out to 150 yards. The 3006 was King for along time it offered the best of many worlds for hunting. It also was the caliber many grew up on. The 243 and 270 have been popular with many that hunted in open areas. They are both ones I just skipped over.
Flexibility is number one on my list always. So a quick response would be a 308. To keep cost down a good bolt action like Ruger or Remington.
The round will take game or man at long and short range. There is a wide range of rounds for the caliber and even more options for reloading.
Ruger and Remington offers some very affordable 308's . Priced in a range that could easily allow the purchase of more than one over time yet do anything you could need it to do.


----------



## Rwurbanwildlife (Nov 9, 2012)

Check out the savage 10FP in .308.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

tango said:


> Expandable mag? What is that?


I believe he meant extended magazine.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> What type game do you normally take it your area , Big difference in small deer and Moose. What ranges do you take game in you area . Again makes a big difference.
> You can narrow it down some, a .223/5.56 is a bit light for hunting and not allowed in some places where as a 300 mag maybe a bit over kill for many.
> If you live in a wood area chances are you will seldom have shots of more that 250-300 meters and in heavy wooded area 150 max is common.
> In many areas here the 12Ga slug and 30-30 are popular because most Deer are taken at 150 yards of less. Good slugs drop large deer out to 120 yards and the 30-30 does a good job out to 150 yards. The 3006 was King for along time it offered the best of many worlds for hunting. It also was the caliber many grew up on. The 243 and 270 have been popular with many that hunted in open areas. They are both ones I just skipped over.
> ...


Not real much in way of game by me. Farther out, there's deer and such.

I picked up a 30-06 but will be going back for a .308 next next payday


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

.308 is an excellent general round that can take just about anything in America. There are rounds that perform better for certain task sure, but .308 is very good and very common. If you get a rifle that chambered to handle 7.62x51mm also like some of your battlerifles out there you giving yourself an advantage in commonality. And one with lots of the militaries of the world.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

kevincali said:


> Not real much in way of game by me. Farther out, there's deer and such.
> 
> I picked up a 30-06 but will be going back for a .308 next next payday


You Know The 06 And The 308 Are Designed To Be Ballistic Brothers. The 308 Has A Shorter Cycle Time And Magazine Loads A Little More Compact Than The 06. To Get Some Diversity You Might Consider A 22_250. Fastest Flattest Commercial Cartridge Out Their.

Ok 220 Swift Custom loDers Come Out Of The Wood Work.


----------



## BoomerFI (Jul 27, 2014)

My first suggestion was going to be a Merlin level action rifle. They are very accurate and make great hunting weapons. Then I seen you wanted a bolt action, so my recommendation would be to get a .308.


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

For bolt guns, I recommend the Mossburg MVP series. The .223/5.56 version is an awesomely accurate rifle right out of the box. I haven't shot the 7.62 version, but it is on my short list. Both use standard AR mags so you can carry anything from a 5 round mag up to a 100 round beta mag if you are feeling extremely threatened by zombie squirrels. In Semi autos, I would recommend a good AR platform in the caliber of your choice. >223 ammo has made a come back and is readily available almost every where. >308 is a little more scarce. A BAR in 30.06 is a great gun if you are a burly man, but for most of us lazy types it's a bit on the heavy side.
Lever guns are still popular too. For short range hunting the venerable 45-70 will drop anything on the north American continent.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

kevincali said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions
> 
> I know 500 is out there, but where my house sits (on a hill) I can see for quite a distance to the north/northeast/northwest. So if zombies were rampaging I would like to be able to pick them off far out first.
> 
> ...


Hitting a moving target at 500 yards is NOT easy! A stationary target is still challenging for many, if you are shooting to defend yourself at 500 yards-chances are all you will do is let them know where you are. A Ruger Gunsite Scout is a good all purpose rifle, bolt action, magazine fed, very versatile. They aren't cheap, but you get a lot for your money.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

If You Want To Be The Sexiest Son Of A Bitch That There Is You Could Pick Up A Spring Field National March M1a. You Would Have The Ultimate Battle Riffle And Round.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Hunting rifle-- 308, 270, 30-06, will do all you need.
A good quality rifle from the right manufacturer will last a lifetime and more.

A battle rifle is a whole 'nother story.
Are you concerned with hunting or fighting?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

tango said:


> Hunting rifle-- 308, 270, 30-06, will do all you need.
> A good quality rifle from the right manufacturer will last a lifetime and more.
> 
> A battle rifle is a whole 'nother story.
> Are you concerned with hunting or fighting?


It's been my outlook for a long time a prepper needs to be ready for both and most battlerifles make pretty good hunting guns. We prep for shtf and hunting will be to survive. We're not the only ones who are going to around hungry. Lots of people will kill someone else for their game harvest when they and/or their families are starving. You'd better be prepared to protect yourself and that harvest.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

FN FNAR .308. 20rd mag, 1/2 MOA. Awesome rifle. Easily used as a hunting rifle, extremely accurate, but doubles as one hell of an assault rifle or a DM rifle. Had one, 10-40x optic on it with a bipod. Consistently shot bottlecaps at 200 meters every time. Had to sell, long story, but will be getting another. Only 2" longer than an M16 so as a battle rifle it works well, comes with adjustable cheek pads and stock pads.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuzzee, I agree 100% on the need to protect ones self.

Title of thread is "need hunting rifle"


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

tango said:


> Fuzzee, I agree 100% on the need to protect ones self.
> 
> Title of thread is "need hunting rifle"


That's the thing though Tango. We understand the need for both as preppers and should be giving suggestions of firearms in this case that work as both so someone isn't left out to dry. It's trying to help them be better prepared for what they will have to deal with. To go out hunting when shtf with just a bolt action could be their life when they could have taken that deer with a Garand or M14, or G3 and fight off those that come to take it from them if they do.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

alterego said:


> A Remington 700 Bolt Action Can Be Had With A Magazine Well And Fitted With A Magazine. A Ruger Gun Sight Scout In 308 Is Readily Available And Has A Magazine Capacity Up To Twenty. Great Options. The Gun Site Scout Will Not Be A Rack Driver The Barrel Will Not Support Sub Moa Accuracy And Full Advantage Of Round Velocity.


This in 30-06, 308, or 300 Win Mag.


----------

